# Diamonds



## turnersdelight (Mar 27, 2006)

Here you go everyone this one has 86 pcs.  Whatahya think.


----------



## SteveRoberts (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you gotten all the CA off your fingers yet? That is a real beauty!


----------



## wpenm (Mar 27, 2006)

Very well done![]


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 27, 2006)

Outstanding!!!! I'll be looking at this one for awhile trying to figure out your cuts!
Very well done.[][]


----------



## vick (Mar 27, 2006)

Gorgreous work


----------



## tseger (Mar 27, 2006)

What do I think???? I think you need to tell us how you done that. Outstanding pen.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 27, 2006)

Eric, that is a great looking pen. I wish I could do something like that. Maybe some day.

jim


----------



## chigdon (Mar 27, 2006)

Only 86 cuts?!?!?!   WOW that is awesome work.


----------



## woodscavenger (Mar 27, 2006)

Great!  I love it.


----------



## badwin (Mar 27, 2006)

How do you guys do that, amazing.
Brian


----------



## gerryr (Mar 27, 2006)

Excellent work.  Looks very precise.  The first two pictures are really under-exposed so I took the liberty of fixing the second one.




<br />


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 28, 2006)

I think someone has too much time on there hands. That's what I think. Almost dizzying. [^]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Mar 28, 2006)

Stunning work, absolute precission on the cut and glue. Very nice pen.


----------



## OSCAR15 (Mar 28, 2006)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 28, 2006)

Special.


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 28, 2006)

Eric,
That's COOL!!!  I have a scratch pad out trying to figure out your blank set up and cut angles.  Are you using low fume CA glue?[]

Nice Work!!


----------



## airrat (Mar 28, 2006)

good job on the segments


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 28, 2006)

Wonderful job! I would have used a higher-end kit just to keep up with the look of that pen.[8D]


----------



## knottyharry (Mar 28, 2006)

Very Nice....keep up the good work.
Harry


----------



## turnersdelight (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree Johnathan But the night I made it that was the best kit that I had. I did it late at night on the weekend I had a show, and during the show I was brain storming with my father-in-law (AKA my Roadie)[] (Thanks Rob). We went about 30 miles back to my house at about 8:00 pm and started making it.


Thanks to all.
maybe later on tonight I will post how I made it. its really preaty easy. 

Eric


----------



## turnersdelight (Mar 28, 2006)

I actually made 2 blanks and I still have one left maybe I will put it on a gentlemans pen.


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 28, 2006)

You still have a blank unturned? Fantastic!!
How about a picture of it?[]


----------



## turnersdelight (Mar 28, 2006)

gerryr,
Thank you for enhancing my pics for me, it looks great!!!

Eric


----------



## Deere41h (Mar 29, 2006)

I think....Way too cool!!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 29, 2006)

Totally awesome!


----------



## Charles (Mar 30, 2006)

Beautiful! Still trying to figure out the cuts. Stunning!!


----------



## pete00 (Mar 30, 2006)

great...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdavis (Mar 30, 2006)

well done   like the colors


----------



## atvrules1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Very nice job Eric.  That one took some finicky time, I'm sure.  Sure looks good.


----------



## woodwish (Apr 1, 2006)

Very nice, you did a great job lining up all those cuts.  Good precision work!


----------

